# What furry games can you name?



## Angellothefox (May 18, 2016)

What furry games can you name? these can be computer games or video games...
...or even board games...

I know Kay is one a cute little tiger with a sword in his hand where the game location is based in china


----------



## Kitsune633 (May 18, 2016)

Star Fox series

Sly Cooper series

Crash Bandicoot series.


----------



## SleepyLynx (May 18, 2016)

Spyro the Dragon is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 18, 2016)

Ratchet & Clank??? He's fuzzy and carries lots of guns!


----------



## Diaszoom (May 18, 2016)

Hmm.. SolatoRobo, was the first that comes in mind, cant remenber others games now.. Lol


----------



## KazWolf (May 18, 2016)

Sly Cooper is my favorite "furry" style game. I hope they would make Sly 5, because Sly 4, was not that great at all.

New Ratchet And Clank. I been thinking to get it to PS4, looks so promising, and what i remember, it was best selling PS4 in April if not mistaken. I used to play R&C 1 but it was demo, but still, I loved it.

For more furry games, there is Dust and Elysian Tail (or something like that how it was called)


----------



## Inzoreno (May 18, 2016)

Definitely Bloody Roar, Sonic the Hedgehog (of course), and technically many of those early mascot platformers like Bubsy.


----------



## Tagaziel (May 19, 2016)

The Elder Scrolls series come to mind. While not explicitly furry (in the sense that it features exclusively anthropomorphic animals), it does feature the Khajiit (anthropomorphic cats), Argonians (reptiles), and in Skyrim, intelligent dragons. Every race has its distinct, fleshed out culture, belief system, and appearance. My favorite is The Elder Scrolls Online, since each race gets fleshed out, rather than the beastfolk getting tacked-on as an afterthought. 

In a similar vein, the Wizardry series 6 through 8 have plenty of furry races, including the Felpurr (cats, with excellent stats to the point of being OP), Rawulf (wolves and dogs, clerics), dragons, lizardmen, and even yeti/bigfoot. 

Master of Orion is Master of Orion, with avians (Alkari), cats (Mrrshan), Soviet bears (Bulrathi), ants (Klackon), etc. My favorite part is playing as the Mrrshan and putting humanity to the sword - or better, conquering Earth and cleansing it of humans by resettling the billions across the galaxy on volcanic prison planets... 

Ahem. 

Age of Wonders features the Tigrans as one of the playable species (and really, I'd write more, but I just distracted myself with the awesome Tigrans of AoW III...)


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (May 28, 2016)

Here are some titles that haven't been discussed so far:





Freedom Planet is a fun game that's heavily influenced by the 16-bit era Sonic The Hedgehog and Sonic 2, with lovely play mechanics and level design and appealing pixel art and music; a true spiritual successor to everything that made the early Sonic games great, and well worth the look if mascot platformer games appeal.

Although you don't play as a furry character in any of the below titles, they're still well worth a look and are nevertheless populated to varying degrees by anthros: 






I'll give honorable mention to Hyper Light Drifter because all its NPCs are basically anthro critters and the game and its music are just gorgeous, but it's a genuinely more challenging game than some more casual gamers may enjoy. That said, it's also a _very_ rewarding game to experience, IMO, especially if watched Miyazaki/Ghibli's masterwork, Nausicaa, and witnessed the echos of its captivating aesthetic mysticism in Japanese video games and culture going forward from the late 1980s.






In almost the same breath as HyperLightDrifter is the modern (and free) classic 'Cave Story,' because of its Mimigas (think bunnies) race of NPCs, for many of the same reasons. There is a low-cost 'remaster' version of this, but I prefer the aesthetic sensibilities in the pixel art and music of the original freeware version...






Finally, just in case you haven't heard of it, there's a fair number of anthro NPCs to discover in Undertale.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Diaszoom said:


> Hmm.. SolatoRobo, was the first that comes in mind, cant remenber others games now.. Lol


That looks amazing @_@ I dunno what genre this game is and between those cute cat people and badass robots, I want it.


----------



## Saiko (May 30, 2016)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned _Dust: An Elysian Tail_ yet.


----------



## StemTheDeer (May 30, 2016)

Fur Fighters is a really underrated game tbh. It's pretty old though.


----------



## nerdbat (May 30, 2016)

SANEC, of course


----------



## rhisis112 (Jun 9, 2016)

A compliation of the ones above me,and some of my own findings:
Star fox
Donkey kong
Ratchet and clank
Crash bandicoot
Sly cooper series
Sonic series
Spyro
Bloody roar
Dust: An elysian tail
Fur fighters

furcadia
earth eternal/Planet forever
Wolfhome
Lif
Elderscrolls series (argonians/khajiit)
Planeshift
Legends of equestria
WoW
Wildstar
Archage
Armello
wacky wheels
Sam& Max series
legend of grimrock
legend of Kay
Freedom planet
Mr. bree
inherit the earth
Undertale
Cave story
Master of Orion
Wizardry
Pokemon series / mystery dungeon series
Solatorobo

Board games:
Mice and mystics


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 17, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> That looks amazing @_@ I dunno what genre this game is and between those cute cat people and badass robots, I want it.


It's _okay_. Furry or not, there are better games.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Jun 24, 2016)

Came across this game on Steam today, appears to have anthro main playable characters. I thought of this thread:

Stories: The Path of Destinies





(Because I haven't played it, this is merely a mention and not necessarily an endorsement.)


----------



## Rmania (Jun 24, 2016)

Don't forget Altered Beast for an old school game


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic! Because obviously nobody has said that, or even knows what it is! :V


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 26, 2016)

Why nobody remembers Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## Baeonetta (Jun 26, 2016)

Toontown/Toontown Rewritten?

Welcome | Toontown Rewritten


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 23, 2016)

Battle Beast was a favorite of mine growing up. Dust: An Elysian Tale has an anthro lead.


----------



## cyclingswitch (Jul 23, 2016)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Came across this game on Steam today, appears to have anthro main playable characters. I thought of this thread:
> 
> Stories: The Path of Destinies
> 
> ...



I can confirm, it's actually pretty good. They also make jokes about nightmares where hairless apes wear clothes and all the animals are naked...


----------



## lamefluffball (Feb 2, 2019)

Castle Cats


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 2, 2019)

Pretty good game where you can manipulate time to solve puzzles and kill enemies. It also had the best water effects for the OG Xbox


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 3, 2019)

Someone took Banjo Kazooie and I loved that, so have this other one I played when I was younger.
The fact parents somehow missed the advisory was funny.


----------



## Clippit (Feb 3, 2019)

surprised noone brought this one up, haha :v


----------



## Coil (Feb 6, 2019)

Gmod...?  
With some addons...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 8, 2019)

Rather than repeat the games we've already said, a good number of which I know already... I've got two new ones.

There's *Tooth and Tail*, basically an attempt at an RTS that could be played with controllers (most RTS games require a mouse - write your own jokes)...

And there's a difficult and much-older PC platformer called *Claw*, that's about a pirate cat trying to put together an ancient amulet.  (Honestly one of those platformers that really could use a re-release.)


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Feb 8, 2019)

Inherit the earth and Albion were my first! Old DOS games, tho, but amazing stories!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 9, 2019)

Just discovered Inherit the Earth. Game's awesome.


----------



## Solcte (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Rivals of Aether, on Steam! It's furry Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Angellothefox said:


> What furry games can you name? these can be computer games or video games...
> ...or even board games...
> 
> I know Kay is one a cute little tiger with a sword in his hand where the game location is based in china


Used to play a lot of sly Cooper on my PS3, probably a good place to start.


----------



## Punji (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm surprised games like Armello and Tooth and Tail and even Fur Fighters have been mentioned, but not Overgrowth!

Not a super fully fleshed out game unfortunately, but quite a fun furry fighting game.


----------



## Omny87 (Feb 17, 2020)

_Ghost of a Tale_ is a cool stealth/puzzle game populated by anthro mice, rats, frogs, and birds. I loved it- there's a lot of fetch quests and the stealth is kinda moot once you get the disguise, but the writing and world building is excellent, and the characters are all distinct and interesting. Plus, the game is gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 17, 2020)

Sarcasm mode: Metroid Fusion


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 18, 2020)

One word: Klonoa


----------



## NathanBitTheMoon (Mar 8, 2020)

Amorous, Changed, Undertale.
That's all I know x3


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

Sonic the Hedgehog, Starfox, Super Mario (because he dresses in a fur suit in some games), Super Lucky Tale (xbox one exclusive), and Skyrim mods.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

Pirate101. How'd I forget that? I used to play that game too much.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 8, 2020)

Diddy Kong Racing (N64)
Psycho Fox (Master System)
Toejam & Earl series (I mean. They're aliens and I kinda tend to count them)
TaleSpin (Genesis)
Tiny Toons: Buster's Hidden Treasure (Genesis)
Quackshot (Genesis)
Ecco the Dolphin series
Gex series
Frogger series
Taz-Mania series

I know the ones from back in my days better


----------



## Nick T Coil (Apr 23, 2020)

these responses are helping to restore my faith in the fandom also, 

 if i if it isnt already on here


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Apr 23, 2020)

Anyone say Conker's Bad Fur Day yet? Quite a raunchy game it was, but it certainly counts. That game needed an A rating, yet my parents got it for me when I was six.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 23, 2020)

Awesome Possum


----------



## skroge (May 1, 2020)

Gears of war and any Disney related video games. Well gears of war is not a furry game but the horde are humanoid lives underground on the planet of serra


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

nekojishi


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

amourous


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 16, 2020)

Do you guys count Skyrim as a furry game, since you can play as an anthro cat (Khajiit) or an anthro lizard (Argonian)?


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 16, 2020)

Night in the Woods! Love this game  It's so well done.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 16, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Night in the Woods! Love this game  It's so well done.


Urgh. Also, Armello. How did I forget that?


----------



## Baalf (May 19, 2020)

ReadySet Heroes and SuperEpic: The Entertainment Wars come to mind, as does Shiness: the Lightning Kingdom. the first one is small Dungeon Crawler with anthro characters, the second is a metroidvania game starring a raccoon riding a llama, and the third one is a jrpg where three of the playable characters are anthro.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

Starfox, Sly Cooper, Digimon, Pokemon, Sonic the Hedgehog, Bubsy the Bobcat,Mana series.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

Rocky's Boots










theflyingnest.itch.io: Munch - Temple Treasure Hunt by TheFlyingNest


----------



## Baalf (May 28, 2020)

The first one looks like a ZX Spectrum game. Is it one that they decided to release? Is it a brand new one? I know a while ago there was a ZX Spectrum game called saboteur that they re-released.

So... The shark has two sets of eyes?


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> The first one looks like a ZX Spectrum game. Is it one that they decided to release? Is it a brand new one? I know a while ago there was a ZX Spectrum game called saboteur that they re-released.
> 
> So... The shark has two sets of eyes?


The hammer head one does.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 3, 2020)

A few I've just remembered: 

- Battletoads
- TMNT (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) series
- Flicky


----------



## Miigo (Jun 5, 2020)

I am not sure has this been mentioned ; Dale of Merchants. 
It's a strategic card game and I quite enjoy it. It's easy to learn but the more players you have the more "chaotic" it gets. It has cute artwork of anthro characters on the cards. It's made by a Finnish company but the game is in English :')

Dale of Merchants | Snowdale Design
^site can be switched to English


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 5, 2020)

Sly Cooper!!!
Oh, and also Ty the Tasmanian Tiger!


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 5, 2020)

Shiness


----------



## Skittles (Jun 5, 2020)

Mice and Mystics boardgame

boardgamegeek.com: Mice and Mystics


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 5, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Mice and Mystics boardgame
> 
> boardgamegeek.com: Mice and Mystics


O 
M
G

the mice figs that are in this game


----------



## Skittles (Jun 5, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> O
> M
> G
> 
> the mice figs that are in this game


I have actually painted mine. =3


----------



## Lucyfur (Jun 5, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I have actually painted mine. =3


Show me~!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh! Just remembered a super obscure one that I doubt even anyone in Sweden remembers lol. It’s a game based on a swedish kids show called Rummel & Rabalder where you control two detective mice flying on a magic carpet and the goal is to make it to the end of the stage while collecting cheetos on the way.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 5, 2020)

Bloody Roar


----------



## Skittles (Jun 5, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Show me~!


I will have to take some new photos of them tomorrow alas. But I will show you asap! Meanwhile.. Examples of my painting xP (My photography needs work though lol!)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 5, 2020)

Skittles said:


> I will have to take some new photos of them tomorrow alas. But I will show you asap! Meanwhile.. Examples of my painting xP (My photography needs work though lol!)


Nice chaos knight! >:3


----------



## Skittles (Jun 5, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Nice chaos knight! >:3


You should my Archaon on foot.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 5, 2020)

Skittles said:


> You should my Archaon on foot.


That is so good looking! Nice work!!!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 5, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> That is so good looking! Nice work!!!


Thankies~ I'll try and upload the ones from the boardgame tomorrow.. Maybe I should make a thread for miniature painters..


----------



## redhusky (Jun 5, 2020)

Miigo said:


> I am not sure has this been mentioned ; Dale of Merchants.
> It's a strategic card game and I quite enjoy it. It's easy to learn but the more players you have the more "chaotic" it gets. It has cute artwork of anthro characters on the cards. It's made by a Finnish company but the game is in English :')
> 
> Dale of Merchants | Snowdale Design
> ^site can be switched to English


How interesting! *checks it out*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 5, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Thankies~ I'll try and upload the ones from the boardgame tomorrow.. Maybe I should make a thread for miniature painters..


Do so! I don’t play Warhammer or any other wargaming games but I always love those tiny figurines!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 5, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Do so! I don’t play Warhammer or any other wargaming games but I always love those tiny figurines!


I quit ages ago but I still love painting ^w^


----------



## Miigo (Jun 5, 2020)

redhusky said:


> How interesting! *checks it out*


Awesome!! ♥ Not many people have heard of it so happy to share (Honestly I just happened to stumble upon it in a game store)


----------



## redhusky (Jun 5, 2020)

Miigo said:


> Awesome!! ♥ Not many people have heard of it so happy to share (Honestly I just happened to stumble upon it in a game store)


NP, I do some programming and board/card games is what I work on most of the time lately.


----------



## zeroPony (Jun 6, 2020)

Jazz Jackrabbit





Radical Rex





And many other platformers from that time...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 6, 2020)

Fox 'n Forests


----------



## Baalf (Jun 6, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> Shiness



 I always feel I always feel kind of upset whenever I see animal activists portrayed in such an extreme manner like Gitterbris(?or something like that?) From that game. Even in a game where the 3/5 of the playable characters are anthro. Still, it's a pretty underrated RPG, and it's not that expensive either. It's available for 10 bucks by itself, for an extra 5 dollar is, you can get it along with Seasons After Fall, though I kind of prefer just getting Shiness. Wasn't a big fan of Seasons After Fall.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

I wonder if Ratchet And Clank counts as a furry game, for the more....obvious reasons. I'd also say Crash Bandicoot, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 12, 2020)

This one is a fun pinball anime-sexy furry one! _*Peach Ball: Senran Kagura  *_(available on PC as well as others)

senrankagura.fandom.com: Peach Ball: Senran Kagura

"The game takes place during a fighting game tournament attended by Asuka, Yumi, Yomi, Murasaki, and Ryona. Haruka is an employee at the arcade hosting the event. When Ryona goes to the bathroom she washes her hands with a potion accidentally left out by Haruka which makes her look and act like a dog. When the other shinobi realize something is wrong they get turned into animals while trying to subdue her. Haruka sets up a shinobi barrier as they run off and requests the player's help in restoring them with a special pinball machine. "


----------

